# New SSP Audyssey question



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello.

I just bought a new NAD M15 HD2 SSP and I'm trying to get Audyssey to run and get my system running properly.
I'm new to the Audyssey software as this unit is replacing an old Acurus Act 3 which had no correction software.

My question is:

When Im playing a CD through my Oppo player, should MultiEQ be engaged and should it play correctly. When I choose the Audyessy setting or the NAD setting everything gets distorted and the speakers will even clip if the volume is up loud enough. So, it sounds fine if I turn multiEQ setting off or if I am playing a Bluray disc or anything multi channel...2 channel audio though from a cd in the Oppo sounds horrible. I thought that the Audyssey config would be valid for multi and for 2 channel...Am I wrong here?
Should I run through the Audyssey setup again with the mic?

Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

knotslip said:


> When Im playing a CD through my Oppo player, should MultiEQ be engaged and should it play correctly. When I choose the Audyessy setting or the NAD setting everything gets distorted and the speakers will even clip if the volume is up loud enough. So, it sounds fine if I turn multiEQ setting off or if I am playing a Bluray disc or anything multi channel...2 channel audio though from a cd in the Oppo sounds horrible. I thought that the Audyssey config would be valid for multi and for 2 channel...Am I wrong here?
> Should I run through the Audyssey setup again with the mic?
> 
> Appreciate any help. Thanks.


How is the player connected to the NAD? Are you using HDMI for BD and analog for CD?


----------



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the Oppo connected to the TV with HDMI as and the audio from the Oppo to the NAD with HDMI as well in a split configuration as Oppo suggests. I also have a pair of interconnects connecting the analog outs of the Oppo to another input channel on the NAD. As long as MultiEQ is disabled, everything sounds fine...but as soon as I turn it on there is lots of distortion and clipping, etc. I'm wondering if I shouldn't re-run the Audyssey config using the mic again...? 

And I checked last night and the same is true for multi-channel...as soon as I turn on MultiEQ the distortion appears.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

knotslip said:


> And I checked last night and the same is true for multi-channel...as soon as I turn on MultiEQ the distortion appears.


Ah. If so, it is probably not the connections but something internal to the NAD. First step would be to run it again.


----------



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, I re-ran the Audyssey calibration and things seem to be working fine now. One question I have is if Audyssey finds speaker distances that are not what I measure using a tape measure, should I leave it alone or should I change the distances to the actual measured distance? Some were accurate and others were off by a foot.

Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

knotslip said:


> Well, I re-ran the Audyssey calibration and things seem to be working fine now. One question I have is if Audyssey finds speaker distances that are not what I measure using a tape measure, should I leave it alone or should I change the distances to the actual measured distance? Some were accurate and others were off by a foot.
> 
> Thanks.


Since the purpose is to compensate for audio latency, the actual delay (which Audyssey expresses to you as distance) is more important than the tape measurement.


----------



## knotslip (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I'll leave the distances alone and see how everything sounds. In the brief listening I was able to do last night, everything sounded pretty good. This NAD M15 HD2 is much more complex than the old Acurus Act 3 that it replaced.


----------

